# Keeping Blue tongue skink in an out door rabbit enclosure?



## cinnamonmybluey (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, I was just wondering if it is possible to keep my Bluey in an outdoor rabbit enclosure during summer and spring. Before people say this is a stupid idea I have thought about everything I think.

1. I have and eastern Bluey and she is the native species from where I live so temperature is no problem.
2. She is three and will come inside every night and if its to hot or cold rainy ect...
3. She will be in the enclosure for about eight hours a day. This will give her heaps of UV!
4. It will be secure with 1cm cube mesh on the bottom so she cant burrow out. 
5. The area the cage will be located is fenced from dogs and cats. The roof will also be fully enclosed.

I was thinking about ones such as these!












Just want to know every thing that could go wrong so she is safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 21, 2013)

You will probably find that your Bluie will rub its nose raw on the wire they use for those.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 21, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> You will probably find that your Bluie will rub its nose raw on the wire they use for those.



Actually my store sells that bottom one and the wire is a solid construction that is coated in the smooth black coating. My only issue would be it getting out.


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 21, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> Actually my store sells that bottom one and the wire is a solid construction that is coated in the smooth black coating. My only issue would be it getting out.



True. But unless you have a fully grown bluetongue you may have an issue keeping your Bluie contained
In there.


----------



## cinnamonmybluey (Dec 22, 2013)

yeah I am going to have to go with the 1cm cubes but I like the design of that one 

- - - Updated - - -

yeah Im going to get one with bird wire 1cmcubes even the the bottom.

- - - Updated - - -

Seems like my only problem now is her rubbing her nose.. she is full grown but Bleuys push through things so she will not be getting the larger wire. Does any one have ideas for the rubbing..

- - - Updated - - -

sorry to go on but the design on the top does any one think a blue tongue will be able to climb their chubby body up that. (I might have to build a less steap one for her?)


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 22, 2013)

cinnamonmybluey said:


> yeah I am going to have to go with the 1cm cubes but I like the design of that one
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Your Bluie shouldn't have an issue climbing the ramp. It also won't have an issue trying to climb the wire on the sides, I know mine would give it a go.

Why not build a good quality outdoor pit?


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a suggestion to stop her rubbing her nose, you could pin some sheet plastic or shade cloth in place about a foot from the ground.
Or as Fractal_man said, you could make a neat pit enclosure out of some steel.


----------



## cinnamonmybluey (Dec 22, 2013)

Good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

